# D800 Owners Beware!



## manaheim (Jun 20, 2012)

I was bashing my head against the desk pretty much freaking out because my RAW images wouldn't open in ANYTHING...

Come to find out the reason appears to be Nikon Transfer.  It pretty much mangles RAW images coming off the D800 and renders them useless.  Pretty surprising.  I'm not seeing any other references to this.  I gotta give Nikon a holler and report it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting....


----------



## DorkSterr (Jun 20, 2012)

Haven't heard of this yet.


----------



## Boney (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't understand your problem exactly, but I feel that connecting your camera to external electronics carry's with it a risk of damaging the camera electronics.  Recommendation is to pull the memory card out of the camera and use a card reader.  Then when you replace the card in the camera, reformat it using the camera format command, either by pushing the two format buttons or using the menu system in the camera to format.  Also you are not wasting battery power.


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 20, 2012)

owners.... HAHAHAHA

I'd have to get one first.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 20, 2012)

Boney said:


> Don't understand your problem exactly, but I feel that connecting your camera to external electronics carry's with it a risk of damaging the camera electronics.  Recommendation is to pull the memory card out of the camera and use a card reader.  Then when you replace the card in the camera, reformat it using the camera format command, either by pushing the two format buttons or using the menu system in the camera to format.  Also you are not wasting battery power.



No, it is the software Nikon Transfer that eats the D800 images irreparably.
Reported elsewhere.


----------



## Overread (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess this means Nikon testers must prefer to use external card readers over direct transfer from the camera - or at least the last tests before production were like this. 

Hope they can fix it up quickly! Until then- fasta external card reader time


----------



## manaheim (Jun 20, 2012)

Boney said:


> Don't understand your problem exactly, but I feel that connecting your camera to external electronics carry's with it a risk of damaging the camera electronics.  Recommendation is to pull the memory card out of the camera and use a card reader.  Then when you replace the card in the camera, reformat it using the camera format command, either by pushing the two format buttons or using the menu system in the camera to format.  Also you are not wasting battery power.



In addition to what Lew said, the whole "format the card everytime" is pretty much snake oil.  I know folks do it, but it's a bit of a waste of time.

That said, now that I do have the SD card I can actually pull the sucker out without the gripping fear of bending pins (as is a concern with the CF cards), so I may well get a reader and do just what you suggest.


----------



## prakhardeep (Jun 21, 2012)

Format the card every time, why ?

I just copy the images via Lightroom and delete them from card, that it.


----------



## NikonO4K (Jun 21, 2012)

Boney said:


> Don't understand your problem exactly, but I feel that connecting your camera to external electronics carry's with it a risk of damaging the camera electronics.  Recommendation is to pull the memory card out of the camera and use a card reader.  Then when you replace the card in the camera, reformat it using the camera format command, either by pushing the two format buttons or using the menu system in the camera to format.  Also you are not wasting battery power.



Rediculous. You run more risk of damaging the card contacts in the camera pulling the card out all the time.


----------



## morganza (Jun 21, 2012)

You should report this, it will help prevent things like this happening again, or at least find a solution how to open the images.


----------



## Claylogan (Jun 21, 2012)

I've noticed the same with my D800. My RAW or NEF files won't open with Photoshop Elements 10 but they do open in CS6 with the RAW update. Funny cause I thought it was a Photoshop issue. Also what I did notice was that you need to re install the NX2 disk that came with the D800. I was using the old NX software and it did not read my D800 RAW files.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 21, 2012)

Claylogan said:


> I've noticed the same with my D800. My RAW or NEF files won't open with Photoshop Elements 10 but they do open in CS6 with the RAW update. Funny cause I thought it was a Photoshop issue. Also what I did notice was that you need to re install the NX2 disk that came with the D800. I was using the old NX software and it did not read my D800 RAW files.



I think what you're referring to here is a very different issue- Just an element of compatibility with versions of ACR.


----------



## KmH (Jun 21, 2012)

NikonO4K said:


> Boney said:
> 
> 
> > Don't understand your problem exactly, but I feel that connecting your camera to external electronics carry's with it a risk of damaging the camera electronics.  Recommendation is to pull the memory card out of the camera and use a card reader.  Then when you replace the card in the camera, reformat it using the camera format command, either by pushing the two format buttons or using the menu system in the camera to format.  Also you are not wasting battery power.
> ...


Actually, removing the card every time serves to burnish the contacts both in the camera and on the card. Leaving the card in the camera tends to promote corrosion and a gradual reduction in effective contact.

Re-formatting the card is useful because it detects any bad memory sectors, and updates/re-sets the FAT (File Allocation Table) on the card controller. Flash memory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, personally any wish to ever own the D800 has been purged from me by reading Ken Rockwells review: Nikon D800 & D800E Review

Yeah, okay, extreme resolution. But for paying that much money, you still dont get a camera that actually feels all around well designed.

What I really love about my D5100 - thanks to the swivel monitor, Nikon was forced to move most buttons to the right, thus leading to a design I can use mostly with my right hand alone, while my left hand supports the camera and operates the lens. I basically hate all buttons on the left side except of course the lens release.


----------



## CptnLucky (Aug 3, 2012)

I never had a problem transferring my RAW files.  I did have that issue with my Nikon1 though.  Installing the updates to CS5 resolved the issue


----------



## BlairWright (Aug 3, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> Well, personally any wish to ever own the D800 has been purged from me by reading Ken Rockwells review: Nikon D800 & D800E Review
> 
> Yeah, okay, extreme resolution. But for paying that much money, you still dont get a camera that actually feels all around well designed.
> 
> What I really love about my D5100 - thanks to the swivel monitor, Nikon was forced to move most buttons to the right, thus leading to a design I can use mostly with my right hand alone, while my left hand supports the camera and operates the lens. I basically hate all buttons on the left side except of course the lens release.



Never bring Ken Rockwell into a serious conversation about photography. Ken is a bit of an idiot (IMO of course)


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> Well, personally any wish to ever own the D800 has been purged from me by reading Ken Rockwells review: Nikon D800 & D800E Review
> 
> Yeah, okay, extreme resolution. But for paying that much money, you still dont get a camera that actually feels all around well designed.
> 
> What I really love about my D5100 - thanks to the swivel monitor, Nikon was forced to move most buttons to the right, thus leading to a design I can use mostly with my right hand alone, while my left hand supports the camera and operates the lens. I basically hate all buttons on the left side except of course the lens release.



Good!!! You just keep on listening to Rockwell, and I am sure you will be a SUPER PRO one of these days! And you are right about that D800... it wouldn't do you any good! (Question... is the Rockwell site where you get so much of the totally incorrect information you often post? Just wondering!)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 3, 2012)

LIGHTROOM 4 (FTW)


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 3, 2012)

Actually gang there are more than a few who have broke my cardinal rule of technology. Never and I repeat never purchase the initial release , always wait 90 days. take it FWIW and YMMV.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 3, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Actually gang there are more than a few who have broke my cardinal rule of technology. Never and I repeat never purchase the initial release , always wait 90 days. take it FWIW and YMMV.



I broke your rule on the D7000 and the D800! Guess what? No real issues!  

I also pre-ordered my current car before it was even released... and wow.. no problems!


----------



## kundalini (Aug 3, 2012)

Nothing to do with the D800, but in response to some of the other posters. I have the D300 and D700, both use CF cards, and have yet to have a failure with any of my cards. The D300 came out in 2007, so that is ~5 years of use. I have never connected my cameras to the computer, always transfer files via a reader. I also format the card after each transfer. NEVER a problem. Am I just lucky or careful with the in/out of the cards to camera and reader? I dunno, but I'll keep doing it that way.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 3, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Nothing to do with the D800, but in response to some of the other posters. I have the D300 and D700, both use CF cards, and have yet to have a failure with any of my cards. The D300 came out in 2007, so that is ~5 years of use. I have never connected my cameras to the computer, always transfer files via a reader. I also format the card after each transfer. NEVER a problem. Am I just lucky or careful with the in/out of the cards to camera and reader? I dunno, but I'll keep doing it that way.



I've bent the pins on some CF card readers


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 3, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Nothing to do with the D800, but in response to some of the other posters. I have the D300 and D700, both use CF cards, and have yet to have a failure with any of my cards. The D300 came out in 2007, so that is ~5 years of use. I have never connected my cameras to the computer, always transfer files via a reader. I also format the card after each transfer. NEVER a problem. Am I just lucky or careful with the in/out of the cards to camera and reader? I dunno, but I'll keep doing it that way.



I do the same... always pull a card, never attach the body to a computer! And never an issue! I do try to be careful putting them in though... that probably helps.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 3, 2012)

I ALWAYS attach the body to a computer and no problems here either.  Not so surprisingly, that's what the USB port is there for.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 3, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> I ALWAYS attach the body to a computer and no problems here either.  Not so surprisingly, that's what the USB port is there for.



I think that is the point.. we can do either.. and both work. So what's the problem?  

I would be curious to know if Manaheim had uninstalled his old NX2, and reinstalled with the one that came with the D800... because I never saw the problem he opened the thread about.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2012)

I never had the old nx2 installed.  I was using the independent Nikon Transfer app.  When I switched to view nx2 there were no further issues.

Btw, the problem occurred regardless of if I popped the card or tethered the camera... And the reason I tether the camera is because I was using a CF card... I've seen too many people pull pins with CF so I avoid taking them out.  I'm using SD now.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 3, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> I ALWAYS attach the body to a computer and no problems here either. Not so surprisingly, that's what the USB port is there for.


Absolutely, I agree.

Although I have a surge protector between the wall outlet and my computer AND all my gear is insured AND I have multiple camera batteries, I'm quite happy being anal with my process.  If you don't try to force fit a CF card but a mishap occurs, a pin can be re-aligned, so I am told.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2012)

kundalini said:
			
		

> Absolutely, I agree.
> 
> Although I have a surge protector between the wall outlet and my computer AND all my gear is insured AND I have multiple camera batteries, I'm quite happy being anal with my process.  If you don't try to force fit a CF card but a mishap occurs, a pin can be re-aligned, so I am told.



Yes... To the tune of $400... Eek


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 4, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> I ALWAYS attach the body to a computer and no problems here either.  Not so surprisingly, that's what the USB port is there for.




This , it was designed for the purpose, its how I download all my photos from my camera.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 5, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > I ALWAYS attach the body to a computer and no problems here either.  Not so surprisingly, that's what the USB port is there for.
> ...



That is ONE of the OPTIONS.. true! But just because someone does it differently, doesn't mean that they are wrong, RIGHT?  I think of the USB port as a device for tethering the camera... not uploading photos.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 5, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I do the same... always pull a card, never attach the body to a computer! And never an issue! I do try to be careful putting them in though... that probably helps.



Me three!


----------



## greybeard (Aug 5, 2012)

tirediron said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me four


----------



## BRN1 (Aug 5, 2012)

NikonO4K said:


> Boney said:
> 
> 
> > Don't understand your problem exactly, but I feel that connecting your camera to external electronics carry's with it a risk of damaging the camera electronics.  Recommendation is to pull the memory card out of the camera and use a card reader.  Then when you replace the card in the camera, reformat it using the camera format command, either by pushing the two format buttons or using the menu system in the camera to format.  Also you are not wasting battery power.
> ...



Aren't the cards (and slots in the camera) designed to be removed and replaced all the time? If not, wouldn't the camera just have internal memory?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 5, 2012)

BRN1 said:


> NikonO4K said:
> 
> 
> > Boney said:
> ...



Good Point! Lets say you are shooting an event... and you fill a card up! Are you going to:

A: pull out your handy dandy laptop and USB sync cable and WAIT for that  computer boot time and transfer time??? (with a D800.. and a 32 GB card.. that is going to take awhile, even at USB 3.0)

B: put out the full card, and pop in another? (Takes just a few seconds, and weighs a lot less than a laptop!)


----------



## bs0604 (Aug 5, 2012)

Back to the original post:  I have the same or similar issue. I am using the NX2 software that came with the d800 & pull the memory card out of the camera for transfer.
My NEF files won't load in to iphoto.  I can import them all in to NX2 and the jpg files I can move from NX2 to iphoto but not the NEF files.  To make matters worse I imported some bracketed NEF files into photomatix to do HDR and then when I saved the resultant file back to my NX2 folder it causes NX2 to crash everytime as soon ad I open that particular folder, but not if I open other folders.


----------



## toontca (Aug 5, 2012)

I am still very curious as to why some people do not connect their camera to their computer.
Not being rude or silly, but can you please explain why you feel you shouldn't connect these two?
Thanks


----------



## Heitz (Aug 5, 2012)

I've used Nikon Transfer with D800 without any problems to speak of.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:
			
		

> Actually gang there are more than a few who have broke my cardinal rule of technology. Never and I repeat never purchase the initial release , always wait 90 days. take it FWIW and YMMV.



We are well beyond 90 days here.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2012)

kundalini said:
			
		

> Nothing to do with the D800, but in response to some of the other posters. I have the D300 and D700, both use CF cards, and have yet to have a failure with any of my cards. The D300 came out in 2007, so that is ~5 years of use. I have never connected my cameras to the computer, always transfer files via a reader. I also format the card after each transfer. NEVER a problem. Am I just lucky or careful with the in/out of the cards to camera and reader? I dunno, but I'll keep doing it that way.



Probably careful AND lucky.  There's little question that I'm being paranoid, but I do know three people who had issues.  My friend, my best friend and my aunt.  Two bent pins and one pulled... So it certainly is a real threat.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Good Point! Lets say you are shooting an event... and you fill a card up! Are you going to:
> 
> A: pull out your handy dandy laptop and USB sync cable and WAIT for that  computer boot time and transfer time??? (with a D800.. and a 32 GB card.. that is going to take awhile, even at USB 3.0)
> 
> B: put out the full card, and pop in another? (Takes just a few seconds, and weighs a lot less than a laptop!)



C. Buy cards way bigger than you generally need and don't switch.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2012)

toontca said:
			
		

> I am still very curious as to why some people do not connect their camera to their computer.
> Not being rude or silly, but can you please explain why you feel you shouldn't connect these two?
> Thanks



Actually when connecting my d800 to my computer via USB I got a lovely little spark... I'd say that's good cause to avoid connecting the camera to the computer.

(sorry for the posts- no multiquote option on my phone)


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2012)

bs0604 said:
			
		

> Back to the original post:  I have the same or similar issue. I am using the NX2 software that came with the d800 & pull the memory card out of the camera for transfer.
> My NEF files won't load in to iphoto.  I can import them all in to NX2 and the jpg files I can move from NX2 to iphoto but not the NEF files.  To make matters worse I imported some bracketed NEF files into photomatix to do HDR and then when I saved the resultant file back to my NX2 folder it causes NX2 to crash everytime as soon ad I open that particular folder, but not if I open other folders.



So viewnx2 is failing you?  Did you install the one that came with the d800?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 5, 2012)

toontca said:


> I am still very curious as to why some people do not connect their camera to their computer.
> Not being rude or silly, but can you please explain why you feel you shouldn't connect these two?
> Thanks



You can do it either way... whichever you want..  BUT (maybe you missed this):

 Lets say you are shooting an event... and you fill a card up! Are you going to:

A: pull out your handy dandy laptop and USB sync cable and WAIT for that   computer boot time and transfer time??? (with a D800.. and a 32 GB  card.. that is going to take awhile, even at USB 3.0)

B: put out the full card, and pop in another? (Takes just a few seconds, and weighs a lot less than a laptop!)

It is a matter of personal preference...  do what makes you happy!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 5, 2012)

manaheim said:


> bs0604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds more like IPhoto needs to be updated to work with the D800 NEFs.... and sounds like PhotoMatix is dong something that NX2 doesn't like.  Do you have that problem with NX2 when you don't use Photomatix???


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> You can do it either way... whichever you want..  BUT (maybe you missed this):
> 
> Lets say you are shooting an event... and you fill a card up! Are you going to:
> 
> ...



D800 is kinda different though because you can be using the sd card which, as far as I know, has no risks when pulled.


----------



## bs0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

The nx2 version I am using is the one that came with the d800


----------



## Alastair (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't know what you guys are doing but I'm having zero focus issues and zero downloading issues.


----------



## chris (Aug 7, 2012)

bs0604 said:


> The nx2 version I am using is the one that came with the d800



Check the Nikon website for any updates to the version that shipped with your camera.


----------



## JDFlood (Aug 7, 2012)

toontca said:
			
		

> I am still very curious as to why some people do not connect their camera to their computer.
> Not being rude or silly, but can you please explain why you feel you shouldn't connect these two?
> Thanks



I only connect when I have no choice. I have a card reader attached to all my computers. You can recharge the battery while downloading your photos. Also, no cord attracted, to get caught on something and pull the camera off onto the floor, damage the socket. Way cleaner / easier. I don't think I have ever heard of a Pro attaching to download.


----------



## Enticingimagery (Aug 16, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> Well, personally any wish to ever own the D800 has been purged from me by reading Ken Rockwells review: Nikon D800 & D800E Review




Wha?? Never go by KR! I thought everyone knew that by now. When i bought a D200 years back, I looked up reviews and stumbled across good ol' Ken. He was harping about how it's the best Dslr ever made. But what's this?? on another page, he has almost like a warning/alert - the D300 came out and suddenly it was "Ignore this page, and this camera, get the newer one" and he continues that trend to this day. He is a muppet.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 16, 2012)

Enticingimagery said:


> KR ... is a muppet.



Expect a defamation lawsuit from Gonzo et al.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Helen B said:


> Enticingimagery said:
> 
> 
> > KR ... is a muppet.
> ...



I agree.. that is defaming the muppets! lol!


----------



## Enticingimagery (Aug 17, 2012)

Haha. KR is more comparable to beaker.


----------



## Chuckcoleman (Aug 24, 2012)

I would like to confirm this.  I took a couple of RAW pictures when I first got my D800 about two weeks ago.  I transferred them to my Windows 7 computer and I was able to see the pictures in the Win7 thumbnails and open them in Photoshop Elements 10.  I don't remember how I transferred them, sorry.  I then took additional pictures and used Nikon Transfer.  All of a sudden the new pictures were not showing up in the thumbnails; they were the orange/red flower and I was not able to open them in PSE 10.  Same situation this morning.  Yesterday I contacted Adobe and they said they needed a new RAW codec and they were working on it.  After reading this posting I said, "Hey, let's experiment.". I uninstalled Nikon Transfer and set the default in Windows to use Nikon Transfer 2 which is a part of Nikon ViewNX2.  I took a couple of pictures, put the memory card into my reader which pulled up Nikon Transfer 2, and transferred the pictures.  WOW, the thumbnails displayed the pictures properly and PSE 10 can open them!  Problem solved.


----------

